# Point Cook Friday5/10



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Varp and i are planning on another assault on the Cook Reds will have to watch the weather so far not looking to bad :|


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Kelly, I'm on a Thurs off this week so will probably have a crack then. By the way last Fri on way to my folks I had a butchers at finding the road closest Pt Wilson Pier, and despite what ya tackle shop fella said I couldn't find anything between the launch we used at Kirks and Avalon Beach boat ramp. That Beach Rd continues towards Geelong at the back of Avalon as far as Mountain View Quarries but I didn't see any turn off for beach acccess (apart from the restricted area). Maybe I misunderstood...and he was talking about the launch we already use, but if ya back in his shop could ya maybe double check with him please :?: :wink:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I did a bit of research myself and i couldn't find anything either. Let us know if you do head out Thursday ill probably come along.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Might be a show for Thursday...cough, cough


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya boys ... i have got my last OH&S training day out at Point Cook this Friday so i will definietly drop by early am or later arvo if you do decide to head out, with or without the yak pending on conditions but it would be a great opportunity for me to fish out that side of the bay.  heres hoping the weather holds good.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck lads,

Cough,cough grrr I can't swing one this month maybe next late October when it really HOTS up. So far its been a cracker start to the season. Hope you blokes get amongst them good and proper.

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm, the fursday forecast ain't brillo. I fink I'll butchers the 5pm BOM and make up me minds then (post maybe 9pm after meat-ins and stuff I'm at). Bloody wind, geez it's hurting me heads....it's giving me some right pains on me brains. At least Fillip has built me a nice hotel to rest in across the road...ta-diddly and fanks for that Fillip


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I was going to wait for the last report tonight too. I might have to soldier on through Thursday at work, cough, sniffle...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm scratched tommorrow fella's..despite in close NW Cook protection I'm saving my ticket to ride for Sou West Sunday. Unfortunatley it'll be an Eastern PPB run though (BBQ lunch at Carrum)...so probably looking at Mornington if anyone's keen. Next weekend I'm going to try a look for the snappy at the Cook, and have meself 4 days to do it...hopefully...hopefully!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Might catch you then Poddy, but I'm still keen for a go on Friday. Lashed out and got myself a City Link account now so I can make good time. I'll be able to call the Cook my local again.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Tomorrows out for weathers not looking to good.

Hey varp im still keen for Friday if you are as long as the wind buggers off.

Had a short session tuesday and caught 2X40cm pinkies and 1x45cm flathead. Caught up with brayden who caught a 50cm Red so they are still there.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see you guys are still braining them! I'll be there no matter what the wind Kelly. In fact I'll be there twice a week, every week from now on. I love that place!

Hope to catch you tomorrow.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The weather is looking not to bad for the next few days.  
Got up at 6am today and poked my head out the window and no bloody wind but for some reason i was thinking it might be a bad idea to go out today as the forecast was for 30 knot winds don't want to get caught in that.

Friday 
West to northwest wind 15 to 20 knots tending south to southwesterly at 10 to 15
knots later in the day. Waves around 1 metre decreasing to half a metre.

Saturday 
Southwest to southerly winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves to half a metre.

Sunday 
West to southwesterly winds 10 to 15 knots tending southwest to southerly during
the day. Waves to half a metre.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in for Fri morn. early Campbell's cove near the pier. Sunday morning is very likely for me also.

I'll see who I see tomorrow - good luck all.


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a leave pass for tomorrow, and would love to have a crack - but 15-20kn is a bit windy for me...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Friday 
West to northwest wind 10 to 15 knots reaching 20 knots at times in the morning.
Winds tending south to southwesterly at 10 to 15 knots late afternoon. Waves
half to 1 metre.

Saturday 
Southwest to southerly winds 10 to 15 knots. Waves to half a metre.

Sunday 
West to southwesterly winds 10 to 15 knots tending southwest to southerly during
the day. Waves to half a metre.

Its getting better


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Whats it gonna be like with a westerly wind fellas?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Saturday morn. has just become available to me so thinking further about the weather I think that I will spend my day off tomorrow otherways and give it a crack Sat. morn. early. (and maybe Sun. too dependent upon Sat. success)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Well bugger me if it aint looking like a party now!  

Be good to catch up with you Kev and Luke and it'd be good to put a face to everyone else and I'll see who I'll see then....


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be a show for tomorrow morning. What time's everyone down there?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Philip - I'll be there at 5am


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

I think I'll be just rolling over and thinking of getting out of bed at 5 :wink: 
see you guys somewhere between 6 and 7


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

PhilipL said:


> I think I'll be just rolling over and thinking of getting out of bed at 5 :wink:
> see you guys somewhere between 6 and 7


No fish for you then 

I'll be a no show for this one but im thinking of doing a mega early sneaky )2am launch) during next week. Any takers??


----------

